
Show HN: A web app to search upcoming IPOs - Flavyo
https://ipo-calendar.netlify.app/
======
enonevets
Here's another source: [https://www.nasdaq.com/market-
activity/ipos](https://www.nasdaq.com/market-activity/ipos)

~~~
Flavyo
This is nice too. I like how you can scroll by date.

------
holler
nice, I've been wondering how I could find such data.. where do you pull the
ipo data from? what's your plan for it?

~~~
Flavyo
Thanks for checking it out.

finnhub.io has a nice API for getting finance and stock information. They are
the ones I used for this.

The next plan is to create a mini course for entry level engineers to learn
some frontend development. I don't really plan on updating this site much
though.

~~~
reminddit
How do you plan to monetize it?

~~~
Flavyo
I was not really planning on this much. Did it this weekend as a project.
However, I do plan on making youtube videos on how this was built to teach
upcoming developers as part of this startup I'm working on called
codefogo.com.

Do you have any suggestions?

